# Golden retriver puppy



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

Meet Hermione,

My sweet little girl

please click on link

Hermione is now just about 8 months

in the younger pics shes 7 weeks and in the older pics shes 5 months
hermione's Images - Pet Photo Gallery


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Where you hiding her?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Invisible dog????


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

its a type of magic


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww shes a real sweetie


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh now we see her  shes very cute


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Awww she's sweet, I love golden retrievers!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

She is lovely..I want one...how old ??


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you found her 
she so sweet


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

........I can feel another purchase coming along..................


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

She is older on some of the photos in the gall ......how old is she now????


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics


----------



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

Hermione is now just about 8 months

in the younger pics shes 7 weeks and in the older pics shes 5 months


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

want one


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

very cute,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww she is so sweet....almost makes me want another pup lol.....but only almost!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous,,,,,lovely pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a golden retreiver once, they are beautiful pets, she is lovley,


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

She is really cute


----------



## raffiki (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww your dog is so cute, it's an andrex puppy lol.


----------

